# Can you talk me through cutting out drone comb?



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

If they killed your baby brothers and the fathers of your future sisters, you'd be upset, too! -james


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I use a capping scratcher. Why destroy good comb if you just want to reduce your Varroa load?


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

dixiebooks said:


> If they killed your baby brothers and the fathers of your future sisters, you'd be upset, too! -james


I do actually feel really bad about killing them! And my 7 year old lectured me about how "we're supposed to be helping nature not killing her".  But that didn't stop her from squishing varroa as she found them


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I use a capping scratcher. Why destroy good comb if you just want to reduce your Varroa load?


Can someone explain this to me--what does dronecomb have to do with varroa mites? One of my hives has a fairly large area of capped drone cells. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

Bev, varroa prefer to reproduce in drone comb. Drones gestate longer.

Americas, if you use the capper to scratch - does that kill the varroa? Or do they just climb out and latch on to someone else?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Can someone explain this to me--what does dronecomb have to do with varroa mites? One of my hives has a fairly large area of capped drone cells. Is that what you are referring to?



http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-214353.html


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone ever try a dog comb (the kind for removing knotted hair) as a cap scratcher? Any other tools?

Adam


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Varroa know by natural selection that drones are in the cells longer. They can smell the difference. Killing the drone pupa causes the worker bees to remove the pupa and dispose of the immature Varroa. There is one adult female that may stay attached to the free meal as it is being destroyed. The baby Varroa are too young to survive. If you freeze the frame, you need to bring it back to room temperature before re-introduction to the hive. Anything that will pierce the drone pupa is a good tool. Sacrificial drone removal is an effective Varroa prevention.


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks - why do you have to bring the frame back to room temp before re introduction?


----------



## Kelbor (Apr 26, 2011)

milena said:


> Thanks - why do you have to bring the frame back to room temp before re introduction?


i'll hazard a guess and say temperature extremes - especially in a hive, are not enjoyed by the beeses


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

The bees try to keep their hive at a stable temperature. There is a reason people always say to inspect your hive on a warm sunny day. If you throw a frozen comb into a hive, it'll drastically reduce the temperature of the hive. Would you want a huge block of ice on your lap?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If you are going to cut a piece out of a comb, definately brush the bees off first. A little smoke, and brush them with a brush or feather. If you are new with bees do wear a veil for this.

The cutting can then be carried out stress free, a little away from the hive, and the comb then returned and bees not bothered.


----------



## conifer (May 5, 2011)

Too cold for the bees. Although, for the undertaker bees, a refreshing dronesicle might just hit the spot on a hot summer day?

**Edit - I didn't realize there was a second page with the question already answered twice, doh. Carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

I used a hot knife like this to cut the comb:

http://www.amazon.com/CRAFTERS-KNIF...X0WI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305230548&sr=8-2

The girls were still not very friendly, but brushing them off helped. Meanwhile, I am investing in a full on bee suit!


----------

